
The ‘happiest country’ in the world also has one of the highest suicide rates - eplanit
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/people-reach-their-lowest-depth-of-misery-at-50-but-life-improves-after-that-heres-why-2020-01-13
======
DanBC
The EuroStat figures that they partly use say this, which is not mentioned in
the article:

[https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/tgm/table.do?tab=table&tableSe...](https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/tgm/table.do?tab=table&tableSelection=1&labeling=labels&footnotes=yes&layout=time,geo,cat&language=en&pcode=tps00202&plugin=0)

> Figures should be interpreted with care as suicide registration methods vary
> between countries and over time. Moreover, the figures do not include deaths
> from events of undetermined intent (part of which should be considered as
> suicides) and attempted suicides which did not result in death.

